

Save the planet by eating a dog? The eco-paw prints of dogs - cwan
http://www.stuff.co.nz/dominion-post/national/2987821/Save-the-planet-eat-a-dog

======
ggchappell
Interesting.

However:

> The eco-pawprint of a pet dog is twice that of a 4.6-litre Land Cruiser
> driven 10,000 kilometres a year, researchers have found.

"Normal" yearly driving in the U.S. is generally considered to be 12,000
miles, or a bit under 20,000 km. And that's a lot more than 10,000.

------
Evgeny
The next logical step would be ... kids?

